# riding alone on the trails.



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably a lot of you ride alone, but im a bit nervous about it. What kind of gear/equipment do you guys take along when youre out alone, and what kind of stuff should i do to prepare? Obviously i would tell someone where im going, and take a cell phone...

its always been a big plan/dream of mine to go galloping across the fields, but im always too chicken and ive only been out alone a couple times and even then VERY close to home-like, within viewing distance.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I ride alone every day, but not by choice. If I could find someone to go with I'd be gone with them in a second. Unfortunately, it's just me and Tango. 

For the longest time I was afraid to go out alone too, but you kind of just have to bite the bullet and go. It's lots of fun when you do get out there, though I'll admit it would be a bit _more _fun to have someone to go with.

Lol. I never tell anyone where I'm going, mostly because _I _don't even know where I'm going. I kind of just wander. I do always have my phone with me, though, and more stuff I take along:
*water bottle (biggy, important, you're going to want water!)
*I often take a camera
*lead rope
*After my incident today (horse got wire wrapped around her leg) I'm probably gonna start taking wire cutters
*Pocketknife

Just do it. Go out and ride. Of course, don't go too much farther than you're comfortable with, but expand your margins every day.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, cell phone attached to you, not horse. Other than letting someone know how long you're expecting to be out, that's about it unless you feel like bringing along an entire first aid kit. 

Sure, for now you're gazing up at the field now with visions of galloping around and when you do it's within site of home. Eventually the fun side of it is going to get the better of you and you're going to find yourself going further. Pick a hot day when your horse isn't likely to be a goof and map out a short route. Start in your familiar field, work out of your comfort zone a little and try to make a loop where you finish back in the friendly field. Each time you go out, go a little further. Slow and steady wins the race as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I ride by myself a lot. I usually just take my cell phone because the other people at the stable know that if me and my horse aren't around, we're out on the trail. I don't take any first-aid stuff because it's only really a 20min trail ride (I probably should though!) because then I'd have to take a backpack. I usually just hop on and go.
If you're going on a long trail ride or if you don't know the area well, take water and a first aid kit. I like Tango's suggestion of a pocketknife and wire cutters as well. I also know of someone who takes a extra large bottle of water and one of those collapsible doggy water bowls so her horse can drink when she goes on long trail rides, which is goods if it's hot and there's no water source around (in summer we get 40C+ degree days). Know your area and remember - it doesn't hurt to prepare for the worst


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I usually have my cell phone in my pocket, sometimes a lead rope, always my pocket knife. I was riding with a friend whose horses feet got tangled in a piece of twine 10 minutes away from the barn. On the same ride the horse got it's tongue over the bit so we needed the lead rope around its neck while she took off and adjusted the bridle.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I ride by myself all the time. Unless someone comes out to ride with me (which happens very rarely). And since I live alone, no one knows when im gone. I just saddle up (or hop on bareback) and go. I to like ilyTango... wonder. I never know which trail im riding or if im goin to make my own. And I have about 500 acres that I ride in. All I take is a cell phone,,,, which I keep in my front pocket.


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, you guys are all alot braver than me  ill take everything suggested and see if i can go out soon..


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I usually only take my cell phone with me, I usually turn it to vibrate or silent so it doesn't startle my horse if it rings, although it probably wouldn't bother her! I always used to ride alone as a teen, and I never had a cell phone. It was just a rule that I couldn't ride if no one was at the house, and I had to tell someone the general dirrection I was headed.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

You definitely want to make sure you and your horse are comfortable going out alone before you do. Ride on the trails close to home first before you wander out further so you can get more comfortable. I always bring my cell phone, and a walkie talkie sometimes also. Make sure you keep your phone on you and not the horse. Get one of those clip-on cell phone holders you can put on your pocket, or even better on your belt loop so it can't slip off. I bring water sometimes, also. A lead rope would come in handy in case your reins break for some reason or you need to tie your horse somewhere. A pocketknife would help out in some instances too.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You've already got a great start by bringing your cell phone and letting a responsible someone know where you're going and when you'll be back. 

Other items to keep handy in your pommel bags are 1st aid kit, snacks, etc. 

A complete list of suggested items to carry on a trail ride can be found HERE along with lots of other helpful information for new new trail riders. 

Relax, breathe deep, and enjoy your ride!

You most likely won't need to carry this much !


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

my BO and trainer dont like for us to venture to far out by ourselves..as its really wooded in the trails and when your out there alone everything starts looking the same lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I ride by myself a lot, often on green horses. I usually have my cell phone (not that it would matter, no signal most the time). I can't really tell anyone where I am going because I often don't know. I have the entire area here to roam, everybody is cool with me going on their property so I never know when I will decide to change my mind on final destinations. I do always have a pocket knife, just because it is habit that I carry one and I have needed it a couple of times. I never carry water but I know where every windmill and creek is within about 20 miles LOL. I have been bucked off out in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately I have never been hurt bad enough that I couldn't either catch the horse again or walk back to town (if the horse ran off and left me). If I need a bandage, I am not above tearing a sleeve off my shirt to soak up some blood or tie off an injury. I go out completely unprepared compared to a lot of people but that's just me. It's how I have always done it and I honestly don't think I could get into the habit of carrying a bunch of stuff with me.


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

I really like Trails list of items to bring! I haven't been riding long (8 years) and most of that has been trail riding. For the first 4 years until my sister was old enough to come with me, I rode alone. The best thing I find about riding with yourself is that you don't have to worry about another horse! If I'm riding with someone I am constantly on the lookout for what their horse is doing as well as my horse. It can be quite exhausting. :wink:

That said, riding alone is clearly more risky. When I was first starting out I doubt I had the best sense. I had an unpredictable pony that I would take up in the mountains with no signal on my mobile phone and nothing but a water bottle and some snacks for her and myself. :? After multiple accidents however (me falling off, her bridle snapping, her stepping on a piece of glass etc) I now travel more prepared.

I definitely would always travel with a mobile phone (cell phone). If your horse is spooky definitely have it on silent or vibrate. Another thing I never travel without is a hoof pick. They're small and easy to fit in a saddle bag or backpack and if your horse picks up a rock in its hoof then you're settled.  I always bring water still and definitely bring a halter and leadrope if you can fit it.

I would also recommend bringing twine. It is invaluable as a quick fix if your bridle snaps! After having to lead my horse home by one hand on its nose and one on its shoulder for over an hour, I will never travel without it. :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I ride by myself a lot, often on green horses. I usually have my cell phone (not that it would matter, no signal most the time). I can't really tell anyone where I am going because I often don't know. I have the entire area here to roam, everybody is cool with me going on their property so I never know when I will decide to change my mind on final destinations. I do always have a pocket knife, just because it is habit that I carry one and I have needed it a couple of times. I never carry water but I know where every windmill and creek is within about 20 miles LOL. I have been bucked off out in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately I have never been hurt bad enough that I couldn't either catch the horse again or walk back to town (if the horse ran off and left me). If I need a bandage, I am not above tearing a sleeve off my shirt to soak up some blood or tie off an injury. I go out completely unprepared compared to a lot of people but that's just me. It's how I have always done it and I honestly don't think I could get into the habit of carrying a bunch of stuff with me.


I'm the same way. I take only my cell phone and a pocket knife...I'm a saddle up and go person. Similarly, the old time farmers don't care if you ride their properties and, especially with the young mares, there is always something along the way that catches my eye to wander off and practice with on. I'll let my wife know about how long I plan on being out and the general area I plan to ride to give her an idea of when it's time to saddle up another mare and start searching for me.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I keep my Blackberry strapped to my ankle when I ride. If I want to ride I generally have to go alone since I don't have anyone else to ride with.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The first time I went trail ride alone I was on a horse I had never ridden before. I was just messing around and decided to go around the loop, a path which would only take a few minutes. Well, minutes turned into hours, and soon I was hopelessly and completely lost. I had my cell phone in my pocket, but I was too stubborn to call for help. The lesson: maps, cell phones, lead ropes, and water! 

The poor 'ol girl I was riding got so tired that I had to stop for a while and let her rest. This is why I brought my water and leadrope. Water not so much for me as for the horse. Also, I second pocket knives. I collect knives, so taking them with me is second natural. Knives are the second most useful thing in the world. 

When ever you go out of a trail ride, go ahead and assume you'll get lost and be out there longer than you thought. 

Also, at a NATRC event, I got this bracelet that unwinds to six feet of rope. It's the coolest thing. I always take it with me in case my bridle breaks or something. Rope is single most useful thing on earth.

I keep all my junk in a little backpack. It's nice and light, reflective, and stays with me when I fall off. I also keep it loose enough to slip out of if I get caught in a branch or something.

If going on a long ride, I recommend either riding in a halter/bridle combination or keeping your horse's halter on underneath the bridle. It's easy and safer then changing between them on rest stops. Don't want your only way out of the woods getting away!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> If going on a long ride, I recommend either riding in a halter/bridle combination or keeping your horse's halter on underneath the bridle. It's easy and safer then changing between them on rest stops. Don't want your only way out of the woods getting away!


A lot of people don't like to leave the halter on under the bridle, but I always do. It's just quick, very convienient, and doesn't affect the horses.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> A lot of people don't like to leave the halter on under the bridle, but I always do. It's just quick, very convienient, and doesn't affect the horses.


I always have the halter on under the bridle, for a just-in-case type of thing.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I am a lone rider. I always tell someone aproximently where I'm going. I always take a small fanny pack with a bottle of water, A buck knife on my side, {and often times my 38 if I'm going to be in unfamilare territory} My freshly charged cell, and depending how long i'm going to be gone, extra shirt, colaspsable water bucket for my horse. But ALWAYS take a whistle and always put it on your person. So handy if you get seperated from your horse and are lost or worst yet, hurt and can't move, And I also take a lighter and tender. It sounds like alot but it all fits nicely in my fanny pack. The whistle hooks on my belt loop, along with my knife and cell. Good luck and have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks everyone. i went out by myself yesterday, only a bit farther than we've gone before. It went...well, but id like to see some improvements over the summer. Deej, i like your whistle idea!


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad you like that idea! Not only will people be able to find you easier, it will also give pause to bears or dogs that are thinking about getting to close to you , and it doesn't seem to bother the horse....But of course you will try it out first before you take off to make sure! And again, have fun and be safe by using your gut feelings about situations...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

In my neck of the woods its good to have bear bells too


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Bear Bells! Yes! Great idea...


----------

